
Show HN: Meteorite – Smarter GitHub notifications - nickzuber
https://meteorite.surge.sh/
======
nickzuber
A little about this project - I always wished GitHub notifications were
treated like first class citizens. I wanted to know why I'm getting a
notification and how important it is to me. Each day at work, I get a lot of
notifications and sometimes its hard to figure out which ones I should focus
on first.

For example, imagine I had two notifications: one was for somebody commenting
on an issue I opened, and the other was from somebody @mention'ing me on a PR
that my review is requested on which has 50 comments and is also a week old.
It'd be great to know the difference so I can address the more important
things first.

So basically I made a simple web-app that does all this — shows you all the
notifications that are relevant to you, tells you why you're getting them, and
scores them based on importance so the more urgent notifications can float to
the top. It's all open sourced so anyone can pick it apart, make suggestions,
or help improve it — I hope other people find this as useful as I do.

